# weight loss



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey there everyone. I was wondering if anyone else lost a lot of weight from all of this. My weight loss isn't from IBS-D but is from not being able to eat a bag of chips every night. So although the reason I can't eat is bad, what I am eating now is much much better. I was really big before (almost 200 lbs.- and I am short) but have lost 25 pounds so far on the new diet of health food. So let me know if any of you have experienced this at all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As long as the calorie intake and weight loss make sense things are OK, but if your weight loss is out of proportion with the dietary changes you need to check that up with the doctor. www.practicalweightloss.com has calculators so you can figure out if the weight loss makes sense.Cutting out a high calorie daily consumption (like a bag of chips) can cause significant weight loss over time. If you are losing this weight over several months that may be typical of the dietary change (4-5 pounds a month) but if you lost that really quickly and the diet wasn't that different calorically then again you may want to go over this with the doctor.K.


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey there. I went from 170 pounds to 135 in less than five months from IBS. I stoped eating for a while. It was not a good way to lose weight but I am healthy now. I had to take lots of test because the Dr. was worried, but I was alright. What I find weird now is that in one day I will go from 135 to 143 pounds! From what I read, it is normal to loose some weight.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I went from 117 to 100 pounds now. My doctor says if I loose more weight I'm going to have to see a nutritionist but I think I'm pretty steady now. At least I know w/ the IBS, when I totally pig out on unhealthy stuff...its not going to be in my system long enough to make me gain any weight! Its kind of frustrating tho, I wish I didn't look so skinny all the time, it makes people think I'm a little kid. Last week I tried to buy a lottery ticket and the lady asked me for id. When I gave it to her and she checked it out her jaw totally dropped. She said that she thought I was 14...I'm actually closer to 20. Its not much fun now, but people keep telling me that I'll appreciate it in 10 yrs.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

This is to Kyle- I read somewhere that it was normal to fluctuate five pounds or so in a day...so that sounds normal. But I know what you mean about being healthy...I went so far from around 198 to now I am at 172. This is still waaay too much, but people are starting to notice. So even if the IBS is making me unhealthy, it seems almost like I am more healthy than I was before. The junk food is out the window, and I am on my way to a smaller me!


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

i'm not really sure how healthy i am... i have noticed that i've lost some inches from my waist now that my pants are starting to fit more losely. i know its b/c i havent eaten very much lately and i know its not good for me but when i'm having a D attack OR bad stomach cramps i cant eat anything!!! no matter what i put into my mouth when im having a bad D day it makes it worse!! even a plain piece of french or sourdough bread!! yeah i do need to lose a few pounds anyhow but it frustrates me that this is how its happening... i hardly ever touch junk food anymore and i'm on an "ok" diet (i'm still learning...) but i can understand all of your frustrations!


----------



## ladydaisy (Jan 4, 2003)

i've lost probably about 5-10 pounds, but my doc insists it's normal. ppl constantly ask me: "have you lost weight?" and demand that i am "too skinny", annorexic, and need to put on the pounds. (i was already the minimum weight for my height before losing this weight.) but with my high fiber diet, i get full quickly and get hungry every two hours. so i feel like an eating machine and eat as much as i can. i also alternate between C and D with major bloating. when my stomach swells up like a balloon, i really don't feel like eating much!







when i described my awkward situation to a friend who is somewhat over weight, she declared: "i WISH i had your problem!" UGH!!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

well, i've lost just under a stone over the last year - that's around 14lbs. I was only ever 9 and a half stones at my heaviest, and i'm now around 8 and a half, and i'm 5 ft 9 so i do look like a stick *hehe*I do look a bit skeletal, but the weight is creeping back on. I think it coincided with both my stomach getting worse and coming off the combined contraceptive pill which makes you put on weight.I'm meant to be seeing a dietician as my consultant is concerned, but i think it's just natural skinniness - since i was 13 i've always been under weight, and now that i'm eating less junk i'm not going to be able to put the pounds on anyway.This IBS is a weird condition huh? xxx


----------



## prodigymad (May 18, 2003)

I recall when i was first diagnosed (2yrs ago) I had lost loads of weight (6ft 3in male) from 11 stone (154lbs) down to 9 stone (126lbs).I was always very skinny but this made me look anorexic. I was mainly IBS-D though and couldn't keep anything in. It was awful - in fact it still is.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i also lost weight.. i'm 115 now, the most i've ever weighed. when first diagnosed i got down to 86 or 87. it took me about a year to get up to 115 and i've managed to stay there for the most part. if you are looking to gain it back it may take a while. this weight loss is more common that i thought! my gi doc kept saying it was abnormal and was part of the crohn's scare they had with me. it's nice (although not really "nice") to see that i wasnt the only one.


----------

